
Show HN: Swift and VR – Google Cardboard Ported to Swift and iOS - nzff
https://github.com/nzff/cardboard-swift
======
jimrandomh
Following my habit for evaluating VR-infrastructure projects: Ctrl+F,
"latency". No mention of what the latency is.

There's a big difference between how Google and Oculus approach VR. Oculus'
position is that it's bad to show people VR experiences that are likely to
make them sick; they refer to it as "poisoning the well". They're very
cautious in how they label things, and they've invested a lot of effort and
talked a lot publicly about how to get things exactly right.

Google's approach is, instead, to keep expectations down; they call it
"cardboard". And, well, what's going on in the Cardboard world kind of freaks
me out, because Cardboard's documentation never seems to mention the problems,
Google never talks about the work that needs to be done or the problems
Cardboard has, they just sort of pretend that VR is VR is VR. It's like
they're really trying to poison the well (though I don't think they'd actually
do that intentionally).

~~~
moron4hire
"Poisoning the well" presumes users can't tell the difference between a
cardboard box and purpose built hardware. I know it's fun to laugh at
"lusers", but people really aren't that dumb and deserve to be treated with a
little bit more respect than that.

~~~
seanwilson
I agree with this. Every product category in existence has a range of good and
bad versions. I think people are smart enough to not lump all VR experiences
together just like watching a bad movie or eating a bad pizza doesn't put you
off them for life.

Also, you can't stop people releasing whatever VR products they want so even
if poisoning the well was real you can't do anything about it.

------
billconan
What is the best VR goggle case for iphone?

~~~
nunyabuizness
Just bought a Pop-Tech 3D VR headset, only issue with it is that the lenses
are just a tad bit too far from the phone, preventing 100% immersion:

[http://www.amazon.com/Pop-Tech%C2%AE-Virtual-Head-mounted-
He...](http://www.amazon.com/Pop-Tech%C2%AE-Virtual-Head-mounted-Headband-
Smartphones/dp/B018DYHBII)

~~~
moron4hire
You're never going to get 100% immersion from any current model phone and
passive viewer contraption.

~~~
devsquid
so what? its still pretty damn cool. It gives you a very good feel for what VR
could be!

~~~
moron4hire
The point was the person I was replying to was saying it was the lenses
preventing immersion. No, it's a fundamental limitation of the type of tech he
is using. A better lens setup isn't going to help.

I own four different passive viewers, one of which I built myself. I know what
they are and are not good for. Two of them I carry with me everywhere. I just
think we should be clear about their limitations, too.

~~~
nunyabuizness
Well while I'm not going to be running Battlefront in 3D 4k with the insane
textures mod, that's not what I meant by immersion - what I meant is not being
able to discern the edges of the screen, which is an unfortunate consequence
of this headset since it puts the phone just a tad bit further from the lenses
than a traditional Google Cardboard.

------
k_vi
what is the limiting factor with Cardboard VR? Is it possible to improve frame
rates of Cardboard to 90fps(like Occulus) with better hardware alone?

~~~
joeld42
Motion tracking and screen refresh.

